#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  velocidade de acesso ao underlinux

## MarcusMaciel

Alguem notou alguma diferenca pra melhor ??? passei o final de semana inteiro arrumando nosso servidor de web pra isso.

----------


## lucianogf

aqui tá normal.

----------


## BraZuky

notei sim!

----------


## 1929

É cedo para afirmar, mas parece que houve sim.
Faz algum tempo que eu notava uma certa demora para acessar.
Seguidamente dava mensagem de servidor sobrecarregado.
Inclusive tentei pingar e estava em torno de 300ms.
Agora esta em 205ms, enquanto que outros sites estão entre 30 e 60 ms.

----------


## luizrfabri

Notei uma melhora sim, o server esta respondendo mais rapidamente.

O fato do ping em torno dos 200ms, dever ser o fato do server não ficar no Brasil, e como a rede que sai daqui para fora está sufocada, acaba causando um pouco de demora na resposta mesmo.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

O servidor fica nos EUA por isso o ping é mais alto que os sites que ficam no Brasil.
Porem isso nao quer dizer nada.. se voce for ver os sites do google tem a latencia parecida com a da underlinux e sao muito rapidos. Eu adicionei cache e otimizacao do codigo PHP e inclui mod_deflate para que todo conteudo seja compactado... isso deveria fazer com que o site carregasse um pouco mais rapido.

----------


## Fernando

Ele está sim bem mais rápido...

----------


## lfaria

> É cedo para afirmar, mas parece que houve sim.
> Faz algum tempo que eu notava uma certa demora para acessar.
> Seguidamente dava mensagem de servidor sobrecarregado.
> Inclusive tentei pingar e estava em torno de 300ms.
> Agora esta em 205ms, enquanto que outros sites estão entre 30 e 60 ms.


Não notei, porém sempre tive resposta rápida do underlinux.

Semana passada tive algumas mensagens de server sobrecarregado.

Quanto ao ping, a página mais rápida que conheço (Google) tem ping acima de 200... :-)

----------


## lfaria

Só para constar, acabei de receber um:

"O servidor está muito ocupado nesse momento. Por favor tente novamente mais tarde."

E demorou uns 10 minutos, pelo menos, para responder normalmente.

----------


## Fernando

> Só para constar, acabei de receber um:
> 
> "O servidor está muito ocupado nesse momento. Por favor tente novamente mais tarde."
> 
> E demorou uns 10 minutos, pelo menos, para responder normalmente.


hehe Esse foi um problema isolado..  :Vollkommenauf:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Só pra constar isso aconteceu devido a migracao da pagina inicial ter sido voltada para o UnderLinux Blogs
oq ja foi resolvido  :Smile:

----------


## 1929

> Não notei, porém sempre tive resposta rápida do underlinux.
> 
> Semana passada tive algumas mensagens de server sobrecarregado.
> 
> Quanto ao ping, a página mais rápida que conheço (Google) tem ping acima de 200... :-)



Ifaria, acho que voce deve estar com algum problema, pois o Google, Terra, UOL e muitos outros são na faixa de 30-40ms.

E agora com mais tempo para testar, acho que melhorou muito mesmo. Antes eu não sei quantos ms de ping dava, mas deu para sentir uma melhora sensível.

----------


## lfaria

> Ifaria, acho que voce deve estar com algum problema, pois o Google, Terra, UOL e muitos outros são na faixa de 30-40ms.
> E agora com mais tempo para testar, acho que melhorou muito mesmo. Antes eu não sei quantos ms de ping dava, mas deu para sentir uma melhora sensível.


Notei uma curiosidade...

ping google.com.br (IP 209.85.193.99) = 41/43 ms

ping Google (IP 72.14.207.104) = 176/179 ms

(Informação importante: Uso Velox, Interior do Rio de Janeiro)

 :Idea:

----------


## Fernando

> Notei uma curiosidade...
> 
> ping google.com.br (IP 209.85.193.99) = 41/43 ms
> 
> ping Google (IP 72.14.207.104) = 176/179 ms
> 
> (Informação importante: Uso Velox, Interior do Rio de Janeiro)


É que quando você pinga o .com.br ele bate no Registro.Br antes de dar o redir pro .com..

----------


## lfaria

> É que quando você pinga o .com.br ele bate no Registro.Br antes de dar o redir pro .com..


Ops, foi mal, saiu meio diferente do que eu editei, não saiu o .com.br

Mas ambos são .com.br a diferença é que sem www ele faz o redir para um ip 72.* e se incluir www ele faz o redir para o IP 209.* que é mais rápido.

google.com.br (com www na frente) o ping é 41
google.com.br (sem www) o ping sobe para 176

Obs: Ao publicar minha resposta o forum altera por achar que é link.

----------


## Fernando

Ah tá  :Big Grin: 
Eh assim mesmo, o Google tem algo entre 4 e 5 mil NS, separados por localidade pra dar um dinamismo melhor na navegação, vai variar muito de lugar pra lugar.. Só alegria :P

----------


## info24hs

Ta bão, semana passada levava quase 5 segundos para entrar na página..

----------

